# Leaving debt in dubai and living in UK



## rg1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone know Anyone or experienced this please and if in the UK what can be done ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rg1976 said:


> Anyone know Anyone or experienced this please and if in the UK what can be done ?


Pay the debt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If it is illegal to leave debt then you cannot ask for information on how to do it on this forum.

man up pay your debts..


----------



## rg1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

Already left 4 years ago paid already banks back just one bank but they have breached rules so refuse to pay. Just wanted to know if in the uk anything can be done


----------

